# Mighty Hoops



## imfine09 (Dec 30, 2013)

Is there a place to purchase used Mighty Hoops/Hoopmaster for the PR600 Brother embroidery machine?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

ebay 
Used embroidery machines: Tajima, Barudan, SWF, Brother, Melco, and more!

but I dont think anyone that invest in the hoops would sell them. We have a full set for 2 machines and would never think to get rid of them.


----------



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree completely. Those hoops are worth the investment.
You will use them all the time.


----------



## mes2007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Try calling them. Their number is listed @ mightyhoop.com. They are very friendly and helpful. I recently bought one for my single head Barudan machine and I absolutely love it!!! They are worth every penny and then some. It will totally improve your work flow.

Once you purchase them you will be so happy you put forth the effort to find them...

Good luck,
Tammi


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Embroidery Hooping Devices, The New Hooping Device, HoopMaster, By Midwest Products


----------



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

I know that Hirsch who sells Tajima gives a discount on them so maybe the Barudan sales people will give you the same discount? Worth a shot.


----------



## MWatkins (Jan 22, 2011)

I use Mighty Hoops on my PR650 and PR1000. They are the best purchase I have made. Definitely worth the investment.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Ok so after reading this post I am considering the purchase. The one question I have is this. I already own the hoop master but it looks as though I will have to purchase the hoops as well as another fixture to use the mighty hoop system. Is that the case? Just figuring the total cost for our 2 head SWF. 

Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## MWatkins (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, because they are different size.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

yes on the fixtures. they work with the boards and the free hooping


----------



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

I flat hoop using my mighty hoops because they are usually difficult garments or bags that don't hoop traditionally anyway. No need to buy the expensive mechanism unless you find you love them and use them exclusively.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

We have used mighty hoops for several years now, and I would not be with out them. Nice people to deal with.
We are a 5 head shop, and have the full set up of sizes for each head. We used to hate doing heavy garments, now no problem. You will like not having the use 3 arms and a knee to hoop hard to hoop items. Not only heavy garments we use them on everything. The only part that will hurt is writing the check (as always). However once you use them you will forget about the cost. I'm not a salesmen for them I just like a good old USA made product that really works.


----------



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

The other part you might not like is the first time you snap your finger in the hoop!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

BeDazzle said:


> The other part you might not like is the first time you snap your finger in the hoop!



That is a fun one around here. When training a newbie we let them snap on them. there are warnings all around the hoop if they don't read it is our gain of a chuckle


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You will snap your finger in them more than once before you learn your lesson! Anyway, They are the best. Just give them a call.


----------



## Logosinstitches (Oct 22, 2010)

Your investment in Mighty Hoops will not be regretted for one minute! They are expensive, especially when you need at least 2 sets for a 6-head machine! But, you can get a small discount if you attend a Trade Show and order from them there. Hope it helps!
Michele


----------

